# Lightroom Sync error



## nana2callie (Jul 18, 2016)

I'm getting an error message every time that I have 6 files trying to sync from Lightroom Mobile even though I'm not actively using LR mobile.  What would cause this and how do I correct it?


----------



## clee01l (Jul 18, 2016)

Welcome to the forum Have a look at this thread and  work your way through the suggested remedies.  If you still are stuck, return to this thread and describe your experience.  We can solve this.  
Lightroom stuck syncing 5 photos for days...


----------

